# Moisturizer for Acne prone skin



## V2LUCKY (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a facial the other day and the lady told me that I need to start using a moisturizer with SPF (I know I know I should be using it) well I have VERY acne prone skin and it's hard enough to find a moisturizer that doesn't break me out let alone one with SPF. Any recs?


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 13, 2006)

I use Biotherm's Acnopur and also Proactiv's Oil Free Moisturiser with SPF 15. Both hasn't broke me out but I find Proactiv slightly oiler than Biotherm's. I use Biotherm under makeup and Proactiv on non makeup days.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 13, 2006)

Try Cosmedix, their line is a little expensive, but they make  a spray-on SPF.  Its the only all natural spray-on SPF on the market.  My esthetician (I get regular oxygen facials for acne and to clear up my hyperpigmentation) recommended it to me and I love it.  I use this as my moisturizer on oiler days and I use their Phyto Clear on days when I feel like I need a little more moisture.  I spray this on as my last step, its perfect.  I am so acne prone, and this works wonder for me.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 13, 2006)

Moisturiser with SPF generally turns my skin into an oilslick, but one that hasn't is M.D Formulations total protector for face & body SPF 30. You can get it in tinted and untinted and it generally keeps pretty matte even during the hot summer days when my skin is at its oiliest. You may want to try a sample to see if it won't aggravate your acne?


----------



## jeanna (Feb 14, 2006)

Cetaphil Daily Facial Moisturizer with SPF 15. It's non-acnegenic and non-comedogenic. I am also acne-prone and this has worked great.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 20, 2006)

i use oil of olay daily moisturizer with spf 15. i just started using it, but my skin's been really blemish happy lately, and the olay hasn't given me any problems. i think it might actually be preventing some of those blemishes from happening


----------



## litlaur (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyLaundale* 
_Try Cosmedix, their line is a little expensive, but they make  a spray-on SPF.  Its the only all natural spray-on SPF on the market.  My esthetician (I get regular oxygen facials for acne and to clear up my hyperpigmentation) recommended it to me and I love it.  I use this as my moisturizer on oiler days and I use their Phyto Clear on days when I feel like I need a little more moisture.  I spray this on as my last step, its perfect.  I am so acne prone, and this works wonder for me._

 
That spray sounds like a wonderful idea. I'll definitely look into getting it.


----------



## VertDeGris (Mar 5, 2006)

I second Olay Complete care! i never break out with this


----------



## Cyn (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_Cetaphil Daily Facial Moisturizer with SPF 15. It's non-acnegenic and non-comedogenic. I am also acne-prone and this has worked great._

 
2nd! I started using that one and it's great!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 7, 2006)

I love Oil of Olay oil free complete moisturizer w/ spf! this stuff rules!


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 7, 2006)

I've heard good things about Clean & Clear Oil-Free Dual Action Moisturizer. It has salicylic acid in it to help prevent acne.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_Cetaphil Daily Facial Moisturizer with SPF 15. It's non-acnegenic and non-comedogenic. I am also acne-prone and this has worked great._

 

i will second this... my mom is in her 50s and has been using it for ages... and that women's skin looks like buttermilk and she has really sensitive skin...

i used it... but when i switched to proactive primarily ive been sticking with that moisturizer


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_Cetaphil Daily Facial Moisturizer with SPF 15. It's non-acnegenic and non-comedogenic. I am also acne-prone and this has worked great._

 
I 3rd it!  and trust me, I have tried everything else.  from the most expensive to the least expensive.  I still use my Dermologica cleanser, but Cetaphil moisturizer is the only thing that's worked for me in that category.  (and not only is my skin acne-prone, but it's also very sensitive)


----------

